# Good Citizens



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

I feed a feral flock of about 40-50 in my backyard. I leave food and water out in the morning, and the flock swoops in to eat. There's usually some leftovers, which the finches and sparrows enjoy. The pigeons come back from time to time across the day to snack -- kind of like some of us after Thanksgiving dinner.

One thing I've noticed of the pigeons is that they seem to be good citizens amongst the other birds. The share their space in my backyard, and there is peaceful coexistence. I've even seen one of the pigeons guide a really small (perhaps baby) bird back toward the food.

This is primarily a comment, but wondering if this is consistent with others experience w/ feral pigeons and other birds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi dekebrent

Thank you for sharing your insight about your group of ferals. It is wonderful how they can get along peacefully, and co-exist with other species of birds.

I can't share any feral pigeon parenting duties, however, I can comment about my domestics. When the youngsters are first out of the nest, the parents do watch over them, (when other pigeons approach) they stand close to the baby if one should try to peck the youngster, they will peck back at the intruder. They also grunt whenever I approach their baby or another pigeon. The babies also follow the parents to the feeders where they watch and learn from the other pigeons how to eat. The parents will then follow the babies, usually the father, wherever they explore to protect them.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

dekebrent said:


> One thing I've noticed of the pigeons is that they seem to be good citizens amongst the other birds. The share their space in my backyard, and there is peaceful coexistence.



Hi Derek,

I think you're right. I have seen other types of birds actually go after other birds trying to get in on the action when food is served, but I've never seen that happen with the pigeons. The very most I've seen a pigeon do is spread out his or her wings while eating to try to keep others from getting to the seed it's eating. But I don't even see that too often. Usually it's just a free for all with everyone who shows up getting a fair share.

Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I too have noticed that when Tooter is outdoors(on nice days) the other birds and even the squirrels co-exist quite nicely. Some of the human specie can use them as an example to live by.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Funny thing about pigeons. There was a time when I was out feeding the feral flock and I noticed one pigeon all of a sudden get up and go. I watched where he went. He came back with another pigeon - Garye the pigeon! It seems when he realized his friend Garye the pigeon wasn't with the others, he flew over to where she was, called to her, and the two flew back to eat with the rest. I think they kind of look after each other. Which I think is great especially in the winter.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Good to hear from you all. It seems the pigeons are good citizens in general. Victor mentions another animal w/ which the pigeons in my backyard peacefully coexist -- squirrels. The squirrels come out first after I lay down the seed, then the flock flies in. As the pigeons eat, the squirrels and finches will go into the empty spaces and grab something to eat, all enjoying the food w/o much fuss -- every now and then, the excited pigeons climb over one another, seeming to be playing around.

The story I told above about the pigeon guding the baby bird back to the food was even more cute b/c the baby bird was not a pigeon -- it was a finch or sparrow, I think. The pigeon saw the baby finch/sparrow on its own, and walked over to guide it to some food. Very cute.

I'll have to take some pictures to post sometime soon.


----------

